
Don't Do Nothing - datenheini
http://blog.datalifebalance.com/dont-do-nothing/
======
draw_down
Personally, I would question the workplace environment and organizational
structure that causes people to feel like they can't/shouldn't do something
when they find a problem. But it is admittedly much easier to have the CEO
come up with a snappy catchphrase to put the blame and responsibility of this
situation back upon workers.

We don't have problems because there are issues management is failing to
address. We have problems because _you aren 't doing enough_.

